# YAMAHA HTR 3067 with NS P40 Speaker Package Unboxing



## Gollum (Mar 6, 2015)

Yamaha HTR 3067 INR28000
*i.imgur.com/N5TIQpA.jpg

Box contains
AV Revceiver
Remote
Loop Antenna
YPAO Speaker calibration Mic
AM Antenna cable
User Guide CD
*i.imgur.com/ZRwsSWU.jpg

The Remote
*i.imgur.com/KdyClFO.jpg

The receiver
*i.imgur.com/6Jz5T49.jpg

The receiver Back
*i.imgur.com/ISDutik.jpg

NS P40 Speaker Package - INR18400
*i.imgur.com/9BkI8l6.jpg

Neatly packed in the box
*i.imgur.com/uq01FUA.jpg

Bass Reflex Satellite. Bass port is in the front on top of the driver
(grill is covered by some kind of cloth) Wall mountable
*i.imgur.com/hYtKjnG.jpg

Bass Reflex Front Speaker
*i.imgur.com/7jeq09j.jpg

Satellite Rear
*i.imgur.com/72Ju1LK.jpg

Subwoofer
*i.imgur.com/g7Yo2Y8.jpg

Subwoofer Rear. volume control, Voltage selector and ON/OFF switch
*i.imgur.com/3ViIMsG.jpg

The Setup (test) 
*i.imgur.com/3E6PyIh.jpg


----------



## darkther (Mar 16, 2015)

Sweet!  How is it so far of your usage?


----------



## iittopper (Mar 16, 2015)

awesome , congrats .


----------



## Gollum (Mar 16, 2015)

darkther said:


> Sweet!  How is it so far of your usage?



Its great, I had to do a bit of tinkering on my PC to get bit-stream output via HDMI.
Consoles give Bit stream output directly.
Otherwise its a super fun device for anyone who like theater surround sound and the fidelity.
Hardware decoding of DTS and Dolby Digital is the best.


iittopper said:


> awesome , congrats .



Thanks!!


----------



## $hadow (Mar 16, 2015)

Awesome bro. How is the feedback with the console?


----------



## Gollum (Mar 17, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Awesome bro. How is the feedback with the console?



*i598.photobucket.com/albums/tt69/Keld_fs/Borat-VeryNice.gif
*www.quickmeme.com/img/5c/5c7dcf024101b083008e90529f42c1e32be6a97d47fc4c0c8f449466b9bc8613.jpg


----------



## $hadow (Mar 17, 2015)

Man I am trying to buy this for a long time. Wish I will be able to save some money in the near future.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 12, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Man I am trying to buy this for a long time. Wish I will be able to save some money in the near future.



I am kind of late to reply.
But yeah, an AV receiver is worth its money if you have the devices and speakers to make use of it.
I was using the receiver with Sennheiser Headphones for a week as I did not have the speakers.
The unit has a Headphone amp I believe so the response was awesome.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 12, 2015)

Gollum said:


> I am kind of late to reply.
> But yeah, an AV receiver is worth its money if you have the devices and speakers to make use of it.
> I was using the receiver with Sennheiser Headphones for a week as I did not have the speakers.
> The unit has a Headphone amp I believe so the response was awesome.



Sounds awesome, I am picking one up in a few days.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 13, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Sounds awesome, I am picking one up in a few days.



Cool which one are you planning to buy?


----------



## $hadow (Aug 13, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Cool which one are you planning to buy?



Exploring a few options but still undecided. Might look for your help very soon.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 13, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Exploring a few options but still undecided. Might look for your help very soon.



Happy to help


----------



## $hadow (Aug 14, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Happy to help


----------



## wecaz (Aug 30, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Happy to help



Hi Gollum,

Congrats for your purchase. I am checking out 'Yamaha NS-P40 5.1 ch speakers'. I am planning to use this without an amplifier or av receiver. My Dell XPS laptop comes with 5.1 ch speaker support. It has three 3.5mm jacks that can be configured as center/sub, front, rear. Will that system work?

I don't know what kind of cables/jacks are present with NS-P40?

PS: Laptop also has spdif written over one of the 3.5mm jack.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 30, 2015)

wecaz said:


> Hi Gollum,
> 
> Congrats for your purchase. I am checking out 'Yamaha NS-P40 5.1 ch speakers'. I am planning to use this without an amplifier or av receiver. My Dell XPS laptop comes with 5.1 ch speaker support. It has three 3.5mm jacks that can be configured as center/sub, front, rear. Will that system work?
> 
> ...



NS p40 does not have an amplifier so you cannot use it with your PC directly.
You can look for a 5 channel amp or if you are a DIY guy like me, you can buy a car amp and use the speakers.

PS: do not confuse NS p40 to be an active speaker system. These are just passive speaker enclosures with an Active subwoofer designed to be used with Yamaha or other AV receivers.

AV receivers are actually amplifiers which can decode sound on their own. In other words smart amplifiers.


----------



## wecaz (Aug 30, 2015)

Gollum said:


> do not confuse NS p40 to be an active speaker system. These are just passive speaker enclosures with an Active subwoofer designed to be used with Yamaha or other AV receivers.



I missed above point. Thanks for clearing that up.

Can you please give direction to my search? I need an active speaker system with 5.1 channel that can be used directly with laptop. Budget 5k to 12k. (or higher if there is something special)

Apart from spdif and three 3.5mm ports, my laptop has one HDMI port that I used directly with projector.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 31, 2015)

wecaz said:


> I missed above point. Thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> Can you please give direction to my search? I need an active speaker system with 5.1 channel that can be used directly with laptop. Budget 5k to 12k. (or higher if there is something special)
> 
> Apart from spdif and three 3.5mm ports, my laptop has one HDMI port that I used directly with projector.


I think that is a topic for a different discussion.
I suggest you to open a new thread as I don't know of any active 5.1 Speakers. You can look for 5.1 Computer speakers


----------



## garnationpengu (May 11, 2016)

Looks awesome. Any problems so far???


----------

